# Kubota walk behind ? built by ?



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

have never seen a walk behind kubota ? it does look like a kubota engine ,wondering who made the chassis.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/...er/1343250856?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Kubota generally does the whole thing.

Some small walk-behinds in the Motherland:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The engine is a Kubota GS200 but the body looks like something else. Between the short square chute and the lawn tires it just doesn't seem to be Kubota quality, IMHO.
I wonder if it's like the JD's that were farmed out and just labeled JD ??

.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

By googling "Kubota K624" I found identical units:

McDougall Auctions






That control panel design and the handlebars scream MTD/Topflight/Snoflite. Maybe Kubota teamed up with MTD back in the day? Kubota engine with MTD chassis?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

​


Kiss4aFrog said:


> The engine is a Kubota GS200 but the body looks like something else. Between the short square chute and the lawn tires it just doesn't seem to be Kubota quality, IMHO.
> I wonder if it's like the JD's that were farmed out and just labeled JD ??
> 
> .


 the auger gearbox looks similiar to something ive seen before, just cant place on what machine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I had the same thought. That control panel looks like a snowflite to me. Also found an MTD that bears a striking resemblance.

.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I had the same thought. That control panel looks like a snowflite to me. Also found an MTD that bears a striking resemblance.
> 
> .


the gearbox on the yellow machine looks identical to me. sure looks like a " labeled" machine with a matching engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Now the ones Yanmar Ronin posted, those look like real Kubota quality machines :wink2:

.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Now the ones Yanmar Ronin posted, those look like real Kubota quality machines :wink2:
> 
> .


yep, for sure !


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I looked around on this side but can't find anything like it, so maybe it was an export (Canadian market?) collaboration.

Kubota isn't as big in the blower market here as the other major equipment makers.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is its twin ('Snow-Champ' 524)








































I'd say it is definitely just a Kubota engine on an MTD body.


----------



## michael33 (Dec 15, 2019)

I am hopeing KUBOTA bring back there gas and diesel walk behind snowblowers again to the canada market wich it be a best snowblowers ever with from 9.6hp up to 23 hp has and diesel option


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would not hold my breath …...


----------

